# Quotes



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm a new user to this forum. I have not been able to determine how to reply to a post with a quote, and have the quote appear in my post with the box around it and a link to the original post. What am I missing?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dlt4 said:


> I'm a new user to this forum. I have not been able to determine how to reply to a post with a quote, and have the quote appear in my post with the box around it and a link to the original post. What am I missing?


When you are replying, make sure you do not strip off the Tags, the brackets and order used are critical.

The tag format is fairly simple. However I am going to reverse the order so you can see the tags.

The end of the quote should look like this: [/quote]

The beginning of the quote should look like this:


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Jason. I'll give it another try.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...or, you _could_ use the "Reply With Quote" button at the lower right corner of
each post. Of course, it should be used sparingly. No point in quoting the post
right above, or duplicating a lengthy post. To the lower left, after the last post,
is a "Reply With No Quote" button. Also, a handy "Quick Reply" text box also
follows the last post.

Welcome aboard :wave: Have fun!


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nick said:


> ...or, you _could_ use the "Reply With Quote" button at the lower right corner of
> each post.


Your post brings up a question. I assumed the "Reply With Quote" was the ONLY way to do that. What's the other way?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dlt4 said:


> Your post brings up a question. I assumed the "Reply With Quote" was the ONLY way to do that. What's the other way?


You can do it manually...

Usefully when partially quoting.
Or quoting a source from another thread, or even another source all together.


----------

